
Bromances flourish thanks to changing anti-gay sentiments - tzs
http://www.springer.com/gp/about-springer/media/research-news/bromances-flourish-thanks-to-changing-anti-gay-sentiments/12257798
======
tzs
Link to the journal article:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-017-0768-5](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-017-0768-5)

